# Sunscreen - You Need It!



## GNorman (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey fellow golfers!

I see too many of my golf buddies who won't use any sun protection  . You ever stand behind someone who is from the South and hasn't applied sunscreen to their ears? It's not a pretty sight!

I was recently introduced to the best sunscreen ever! There's too many out there that are just too oily. You don’t have to worry about being blinded when you sweat or better yet you don’t have to worry about the club flying through your hands. Goto Jack Black Products for Men and check it out. They’ve got a hand healer and lip balm that I can’t wait to try. I’ll let you know. :thumbsup:


----------

